# Medium Faced CRESTED Helmet



## Helmeteer (Oct 3, 2012)

Just thought I would attach a pic of a MFC (medium faced crested) Helmet so people could compare Gordon's plain headed (PH) Helmet (from another post).
Same breed just one has a crest and one doesn't. Crested are more popular in N.America however the PH are becoming very popular especially because of the fact that they are a bit better at parenting than the MFC.
The picture is of a Young hen I bred this year. I really like her, she is a very powerful helmet especially for a hen.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Cool looking pigeon


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Amazing bird


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Pavel, This young hen is simply outstanding, excelllent head and beak setting, big wrap around crest and nice thick neck. She is one of the best black crested that I have seen anywhere..... Congratulations on breeding her, she is a real world class crested Helmet.....

best regards
Gordon


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks very nice. There are few PH at the show that I go to. I have a hen that was gifted to my dad, that looks similar to the one You bred except mine has some mismarks above the tail. Once in a while one of the young gets a splash of mismarks This year I bred four young. So far they look good.


----------



## Helmeteer (Oct 3, 2012)

*Thanks Gordon*

Thanks Gordon, I am planning on taking her to the USA National in Vancouver, Washington (Portland). I raised over 125 helmets this year and have a good sized show team that I will be showing this show season. Your Plain heads as always are exquisite and I would love to get some of them over here.
Pavel


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

excellent bird very nice


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

great pic i love the pose


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow that helmet is just about perfect! I love it!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful! The crested variety is my favorite


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

So beautiful, look great


----------

